# Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??



## Schütti (14. Oktober 2004)

Tach Leude,
da ich bereits unseren nächsten Angelausflug (Himmelfahrt 2005) auf Fehmarn gebucht habe und wir nicht nur pilken wollen, brauchen wir natürlich auch noch Wattis. Und da ja kaufen langweilig ist  und ich einen super Plümper besitze :g , wollte ich kurz nachfragen, wo denn nu die besten Stellen auf Fehmarn sind.
Als ich das letzte mal auf Fehmarn war (vor irgendwie 10 Jahren) haben wir irgendwo an der Nordküste nach Würmern gesucht, aber wo war das nur |kopfkrat .
Ich weiss es nicht mehr genau. Also, helft mir bitte.

Euer Schütti


----------



## Agalatze (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

also auf der nordseite soll es bei puttgarden bei der alten mole ganz gut funzen !!!
würde mir ruhig mal den fehmarn-führer besorgen. dort findest du sehr informative sachen über strände usw... auch die plümperstellen sind eingezeichnet.
ist sehr zu empfehlen das ding. viel spaß schonmal


----------



## Drillmaschine (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

Hi,

bei Burgstaaken sollen sich auch welche rumtreiben. Da ist es auch recht flach. Ungefähr bei diesem Ferienzentrum, wo die Riesenhäuser stehen. Aber nicht zur offenen See hin, sondern im rückwärtigen Bereich.

Habs aber selber noch nicht versucht.

Viel Glück.

Drillmaschine


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

Ich arbeite in Burg am Südstrand (Riesenhäuser), Vergiss es !!!

Selbst viele Fehmeraner fahren zum plümpern nach Großenbrode.


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

@ Drillmaschine
falsche antwort, dort ist moddergrund und direkt an der kleinen möweninsel wo es leicht sandig wird ist naturschutzgebiet !!

es gibt auf der insel hier und da einige halbwegs gute stellen aber wie mario bereits gepostet hat fahren selbst alt "eingeborene" wie ich eher nach gr´brode.
ansonsten probiere es in puttgarden am grünen brink, ist zwar auch naturschutzgebiet aber es wird in den kältern jahreszeiten wenn dort keine kleinen kinder mehr spielen nicht so eng gesehen.


----------



## Drillmaschine (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

.. ok, ok. Nehme alles zurück |rolleyes .


Dann war meine Info wohl falsch. Hat mir mal irgendjemand erzählt.

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Schütti (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

Super #6 ,

besten Dank für eure Antworten. Besonders an -marioschreiber- mit seinen angehängten Grafiken. 
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Schütti (14. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

Ich muss den Thread noch mal hochholen um ihn zu verknüpfen.
Ansonsten habe ich ihn nicht mehr gefunden.

Also Blindfisch, jetzt geht´s los.

Euer Schütti


----------



## MichaelB (14. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

Moin,

zum Thema Plümpern fällt mir das http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34667&highlight=pl%FCmperolympiade ein #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## petipet (14. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

|wavey: Mein Senf dazu: Ich bin in den letzten Jahren mindestens zweimal 3 Wochen auf Fehmarn zum Fischen gewesen. Aber Wattwürmer plümpern geht am besten in Großenbrode, wie schon Cracks vor Ort, wie Mario, Nordlicht usw. ganz klar sagen. Ich will als Landratte hier nicht auf die Kacke hauen - steht mir nicht zu - und liegt nicht in meiner Absicht.
Hätte da aber einen Tipp. Wirklich fette, dicke schwarze Würmer bekomm ich (fast) immer in Lehmkenhafen, Richtung Neuhof/Petersdorf, hinter dem Parkplatz von der Pommesbude, dort wo die kleine Halbinsel oft flachfällt. Wenn Wind ist, sind da auch immer Kiter. Damm Richtung Orth. Ich grab da die Würmchen mit ner Forke. Ist kreuzanstrengend, wird aber meist mit dicken Schlangen belohnt. Ausbeute: Etwa 50 pro Stunde. Aber die sind dann auch dick und fett. Vor allen Dingen sind sie sehr robust. Mit regelmässigen Umpacken in frischem Zeitungspapier halten die durchaus drei Tage bei Kühlung.|wavey: 

Gruß...Peter


----------



## haukep (14. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

Wie wäre es denn in Gold? Graben kann man da zumindest gut...


----------



## Nordlicht (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

ja, es sind sicherlich alternativen aber ich kenne keinen platz der an gr`brode herankommt.
es geht auch am südstrand an der mole zur fahrrinne teilweise recht gut aber wenn man in gr´brode nicht einfach vom parkplatz ins wasser stiefelt sonder sich auch mal etwas mehr rechts hält hat man eine wesentlich bessere ausbeute wie an der der stelle am parkplatz wo 90 % der leute plümpern...ist dich logisch oder ?!
es sind übrigens von burg nach gr´brode ca 12km und nach gold 15km warum also den schlechteren weg mit weniger ausbeute wählen  |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

@Nordlicht: Lass da mal beizeiten zusammen Plümpern in GB, ich will das auchmal lernen...


----------



## Nordlicht (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

ich habe zwar immer eine höllen angst wenn ich über die brücke in die grosse weite welt muss und auf zivilisierte menschen treffe, aber wenn es etwas wärmer wird können wir das gene mal ins auge fassen.


----------



## haukep (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

Haha, der Einheimische....
Ok, lass das dann mal machen!!


----------



## marioschreiber (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

@Haukep: Dann musst du ihn aber abholen !
Mit seinem "Fehmarn-Führerschein" darf er nicht über die Brücke !


----------



## Micky (16. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

und nicht vergessen: VISUM beantragen !!!


----------



## Palerado (16. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe zwar immer eine höllen angst wenn ich über die brücke in die grosse weite welt muss und auf zivilisierte menschen treffe, aber wenn es etwas wärmer wird können wir das gene mal ins auge fassen.


Wie genial 
Komm trau Dich.


----------



## Nordlicht (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

@ Mario
der peugot steht vormittags immer in gr`brode vor der volksbank....d.h.
ich habe mir extra eine frau aus dem grossem weitem hamburg geholt die einen
"weltweiten führerschein hat" und mit der ich auch mal in die grosse weite welt fahren kann.....ausserdem musste mal frisches blut auf die insel  |supergri 

@ 
Micky
bekomme ich glatt....die sind froh wenn ich nicht mehr da bin  |kopfkrat


----------



## Micky (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. ich habe mir extra eine frau aus dem grossem weitem hamburg geholt die einen "weltweiten führerschein hat" und mit der ich auch mal in die grosse weite welt fahren kann.....ausserdem musste mal frisches blut auf die insel |supergri



Fast alle Vorurteile gegenüber Euch Insulanern in nur einem Satz vereint. |supergri 

*@ Mario:* Neben der Sundbrücke ist doch der Alte Fährhafen. Kann man dort eigentlich auch irgendwo plümpern? So tief scheint mir das Wasser dort an einigen Stellen auch nicht zu sein.


----------



## marioschreiber (17. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

Kurz und knapp : Die Bucht zur Brücke hin ist schlammig, rechts vom Hafen ist unter einer dünnen Sandschicht Kies ! Wenn du da mal einen Wurm erwischt, dann ist er meist verletzt. Ausserdem viel schlechter zu erreichen wie der andere Platz !


----------



## Micky (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*

Hatte gedacht, dass man es dort vielleicht alternativ mal versuchen könnte, aber gut, dann spare ich mir das ausprobieren #6 .


----------



## haukep (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wattis plümpern auf Fehmarn!!! Aber wo??*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> @Haukep: Dann musst du ihn aber abholen !
> Mit seinem "Fehmarn-Führerschein" darf er nicht über die Brücke !




Achja, stimmt ja und außerdem muss man die Grenzer bestechen


----------

